
Ask HN: HN for China? - questionsforhn
Hi, wondering where Chinese tech people hang out online. There&#x27;s gotta be a place similar to HN where they share projects and ask questions. Do any of you know?<p>I ask because I study Chinese in school and will be living in the mainland for most of next year. Would love to get a sense of the people and development happening there before I go.
======
lhr0909
For Chinese tech news, you can get on Wechat and subscribe to 36kr 36氪. Or
simply visit [http://36kr.com/](http://36kr.com/) . It is one of the biggest
site for tech news, and they regularly translate popular articles from
techcrunch or medium.

------
fitzwatermellow
One source I've started reading daily is TechNode
[http://technode.com/](http://technode.com/). No community there, but a few
interesting articles, in the hyped-up TechCrunch vein of startup journalism ;)

------
verganileonardo
Reddit, maybe? :)

